# Curious about tail shape



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

When I first got him, I THOUGHT he must have fin rot to have such a jaggedy tail. I've had him for a little while now though and it HAS gotten slightly more full, but still generally shaggy on the ends.

I notice his anal fin shows some characteristics of a crown tail so I'm wondering if it could just be from breeding a crown tail with a delta tail. Also, his body is shorter and stubbier than all my other little guys!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I think you may be right! he looks great! i wish i could find a green fish like that!

I was wondering about what would happen some1 were to breed a crown tail with a double tail. I have a cambodian crown tail female, and i would love to one day breed her with my double black/grey/red double tail male, i bet the babys would come out inedible.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Whoa, he does look like a Delta/Crown cross! Wicked! xD

Ahh, the wonders of genetics....this only makes me wonder more what would happen if I crossed my Combtail, Phoenix, with my moms Doubletail, Max....


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He looks like he is similar to a Half Sun, which is where you breed a HM to CT. Very beautiful!!!

AlexXx: If you bred a CT to DT, you would eventually get a DTCT. But, with DT, you have to breed a few generations for the DT to show. The first spawn would just show the DT gene.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

cool, it dose look like a CT HM mix. I've always wonderd what they would look like bred togteher. What would a VT female and a CT male look like do you think?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

He could have damaged it in the past and it is regrowing. In any event, he is very beautiful!

I was just looking on aquabid today and I saw a double tail crown tail...so neat!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Whatever he is, I love the way he looks :shock:


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you! He's quite enjoyable to watch as I'm fairly sure he knows how awesome he is... haha

I'll keep an eye on him and see if the shape changes any. I'm fairly sure it will remain jaggedy. I've never heard of a half sun but it sounds VERY interesting!! I was just reading about rosetails and feathertails, also. seems like the combinations could be endless!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Doghog: 








so pretty!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.greatwhitebetta.com/DSCF0944.JPG&imgrefurl=http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp%3Farticleid%3D3006&usg=__lwNh6nNjn_-ZXNbuhnnv7H6XmI4=&h=1704&w=2272&sz=1026&hl=en&start=39&um=1&tbnid=JYCcjPoPvNT-1M:&tbnh=107&tbnw=142&prev=/images%3Fq%3Ddouble%2Btail%2Bcrowntail%26ndsp%3D18%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26start%3D36%26um%3D1


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> I think you may be right! he looks great! i wish i could find a green fish like that!
> 
> I was wondering about what would happen some1 were to breed a crown tail with a double tail. I have a cambodian crown tail female, and i would love to one day breed her with my double black/grey/red double tail male, i bet the babys would come out inedible.


I had a double crown tail, Vito. I thought he was gorgeous. He looked like a crown but he had a double back fin. I have pix of him in my albums. 
I bet the babies from the two you mentioned would be awesome.


----------



## giypsy (Sep 23, 2009)

Great coloring. I would not be all that concerned about the look, it makes him unique. FredFish has some stray ends on the anterior end of his dorsal and his anal fin. At first I thought the same as you, then I realized; it is what it is.

I am not supportive of the show breeders opinions of so-called defects. Those so-called defects are utilized to produce new strains. I'll take a healthy unique fish over a show fish every time.
Best wishes


----------

